# More Abu G in the news



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/na...oct18,0,3948586.story?coll=bal-iraq-headlines

This is a followup to the thread that Free started here

So, there's an MI O6 Brigade Commander on site, and a CA O5, and there's any question at all who's in charge of the Detention and Interrogation Facility?  Seems like there ought to be a piece of paper with somebody's name on it somewhere.  I wonder what the duty descriptions on their respective OERs say for the time period in question?

_*The Army granted Pappas immunity from prosecution in exchange for his testimony against Jordan, a lower-ranking officer. Pappas was fined $8,000 and given a letter of reprimand for allowing military intelligence officers under his command to use dogs improperly.*_

That sound kind of odd, ordinarily I'd expect to see the lower-ranking offered immunity so the prosecutors could go after the bigger fish.  Why do you think they're going after Jordan in this case instead of Pappas?


----------



## pardus (Oct 20, 2006)

Take a look at Pappas's friends/family/connections im sure something telling will come up.

That is insane logic, Just makes no sense whatsoever, you are right it should be the junior O rolling over to nail his superiour.

This is BS politics, which the military is full of and has no place in the military.

This kind of behaviour is a classic example to show the military isn't serious about this war at all.

During WW2 incompedant personnal were removed quickly to be replaced by warriors who didnt fuck around, this desperatly needs to happen here.


----------



## Max Power (Oct 20, 2006)

That doesn't make a lick of sense.

Unless they went to Jordan first with the deal for info offer, he refused due to "loyalty" or some shit, so they said, fine, let's go to Pappas.


----------



## Viking (Oct 20, 2006)

I love that Abu G! Although, I must admit I don't know what he has to do with my father's connections or a moderate middle eastern country....but his "Borat" skit is hilarious!


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2006)

Viking said:


> I love that Abu G! Although, I must admit I don't know what he has to do with my father's connections or a moderate middle eastern country....but his "Borat" skit is hilarious!



Um, I think that's "Ali G."  :)


----------



## pardus (Oct 20, 2006)

sarcasim...


----------



## Max Power (Oct 20, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> sarcasim...


sarcasm, there's no i.

You're in our country now, buddy, start spelling our way or else!!


----------



## pardus (Oct 20, 2006)

Lazy bastards!


----------



## Mav (Oct 20, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> Lazy bastards!



Work smarter, not harder! :) It's why we're no longer an English colony


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 20, 2006)

I personally do not agree with going after higher ups unless they knew what was going on and did nothing about it. Idiots will be Idiots


----------



## EATIII (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey their in charge,take the good w/the bad


----------



## pardus (Oct 20, 2006)

Mav said:


> Work smarter, not harder! :) It's why we're no longer an English colony



Cant argue with that ;)


----------

